# Took one for the CL team.



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

Okay so I after receiving some bad news that put me in a pretty messed up mood. I came home to my wife and two year old daughter, who always makes me feel better. My daughter greets me as her hero every day; even when life has beaten me down it does wonders for my spirits.
So after having a couple of Mojitos with my wife. I decided to take one for the CL team and smoke my first Oliva Serie V Maduro. Here’s the rundown:

Pre-Light:
The cigar was firm throughout no soft spots at all. The wrapper was a medium brown with few variations in color and very small veins. The draw was free with very little resistance. On the cold taste I could pick up a kind of light cocoa taste with a slight hint of spice.

First Third:
I used a soft flame lighter and the cigar lit very easily. That cocoa and spice hit me right away … I literally rocked back into my seat it caught me so off guard. Just a few draws into the cigar I could tell it was going to be a strong one. I got plenty of smoke out of each draw. There was a bit of a floral taste starting to take over from the cocoa around an inch in. Which reminded me on the Rocky Patel Decade, but those elements were better balanced in the V maduro. The burn line was very thin and the ash a firm light grey. The retro-hale was at first spicy and then on the very next retro- hale (back to back) it was completely smooth no spice … Weird. 

Second Third:
I had a great looking 2 ½ inch ash going … So I thought I would take a picture. With that thought the ash dropped right on my jacket. The strength of the cigar seemed to be leveling out a somewhat. I could taste a little ligero now … I could not in the first third. There was a consistent cocoa, herbal taste now with an undertone of cedar and spice. The retro- hale was producing more spice than before. The resting smoke though aromatic will burn the noses of innocent bystanders that get too close. The burn line wavered at times but it never got too bad. At two inches the ash dropped on me again. Let that serve as a warning for those of you that smoke indoors.

Final Third:
The cigar got smoother as time went on. Though it was still strong it was noticeably less than in the beginning of the cigar. I pair the cigar with Flor De Cana 4 Year Rum on the rocks with a bit of lime. The drink is not a very bold one and it does a great job at cleansing my palate after a few puffs on the cigar. The cocoa flavors faded to the background leaving a more cedar and spice. Then in the very next puff the cocoa was back to join the spice … This cigar shifts gears with no warning.

Overall:
I enjoyed this cigar. It is defiantly one not to be attempted on an empty stomach or first thing in the morning. Though the flavors are not terribly complex, the cigar does have a lot of transitions in it. This made for a very interesting smoke. I was supposed to post this last night but after Mojitos, more Rum and the cigar my focus was a bit off. I paid $9.32 for mine and got three. I try to stay under the $6.50 range. But this was a one I couldn’t pass up the chance to try. I can promise you the remaining two will not be smoked in 2008. I would recommend everyone try the Oliva V Maduro at least once. Oliva hits it out of the park once again.


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

WOW great review bro. Cigar sounds good also lol


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

WOW Great review Thanks brother


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Nice review there!!! thanks for sharing!


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

Great Review! Makes me really want to get my hands on some.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Thanks for the review sounds like Oliva did it agian!!!


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Awesome review Sir... Outstanding actually... I can't wait to get my hands on at least one...


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Sorry about the back-to-back postings. I meant to post above, but your daughter is adorable. Thanks for the review.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Marcian-

That was a great review--Cute kid also


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Great pics, great review - thanx! I really appreciate you stepping up and taking that bullet for us! :lol:


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

cboor001 said:


> Sorry about the back-to-back postings. I meant to post above, but your daughter is adorable. Thanks for the review.


Thanks Chris.


----------



## goyankees (May 16, 2008)

Great review!!!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Great review thanks for posting!!


----------



## BengalMan-cl (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks for the review Chris!


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

BengalMan said:


> Thanks for the review Chris!


Wrong guy, but your welcome Ian.:biggrin:


----------



## BengalMan-cl (Nov 19, 2007)

Ok, I suck. lol.

Sorry Marcian.


----------



## Harpo Marx (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice review, Thanks! 
I'll have to pick some up!


----------



## Camacho Junior (May 29, 2008)

I'm not a big Maduro smoker but that sounded like a great cigar.


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

BengalMan said:


> Ok, I suck. lol.
> 
> Sorry Marcian.


:lol: I do it all the time.


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Marcian - that is one excellent review.

I've really got to get my hand on some. Hopefully they'll be there when I get to the B&M early next week.


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

thats a great review man. looks like you enjoyed yourself out there !! did your wife come out and hang with ya..or let yah be ?
my wife never comes n chills with me when i smoke...sometimes that can be good tho..to have some alone time


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice thanks for sharing


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Great review


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice review, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Smoke 'em All (Aug 17, 2008)

Great review. Gonna have to try me one of these.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

View attachment 10819
Very nice review and things do get better bud--That little girl looks to be a Sweetie--All is good!


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

fantastico, can't wait to try one (or a box!)


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Good review and pics!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

cute kid. great review


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Great review Marcian!! http://www.mysmiley.net/free-confused-smileys.php

Make me even more "feel the need to try one"!! http://www.mysmiley.net/free-unhappy-smileys.php


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

GREAT REVIEW bROTHER


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Great review on that great looking cigar,cute daughter you have there..I can't remember when mine was that age....


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Very nice reveiw bud!! Your daughter is adorable also


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

redbeard said:


> thats a great review man. looks like you enjoyed yourself out there !! did your wife come out and hang with ya..or let yah be ?
> my wife never comes n chills with me when i smoke...sometimes that can be good tho..to have some alone time


Nah my wife's not into cigars, but she give me room to be me. Besides it was 50 degrees out. I'm from the Bahamas that's winter for me. It seems like we are going right from Summer to Winter and skipping over Fall.


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

paint said:


> Great review on that great looking cigar,cute daughter you have there..I can't remember when mine was that age....


:lol::lol:


----------



## monkey530 (May 31, 2008)

Very nice review. This is first on my list when I get cigar funds. Daughter is very cute, I understand why you like coming home.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

thats how you review a cigar! Well done!


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

Very well done. Thoroughly enjoyed I'd say. Sounds like one I'd enjoy. Thanks for the post. Cute kid too. :biggrin:


----------



## Anjanettea-cl (May 24, 2007)

Thanks for the great review. Your daughter is a adorable!


----------



## Diana (Feb 13, 2007)

With a cute little girl like that, no wonder your spirits were lifted. You are truely blessed!


----------



## Jonjonmacky (Oct 30, 2007)

God I need one of those right about now. nice review.


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

Diana said:


> With a cute little girl like that, no wonder your spirits were lifted. You are truely blessed!


She's only two, but quite the comedian. I see you have a blessing of your own ...:biggrin:


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Great review and your daughter is adorable.


----------

